# Ieuan Aled Owen building fraud



## Not a happy bunny! (4 February 2022)

Hi, I notice a post from 2013 re. Ieuan aled owen fraudulently selling buildings. Well he is still at it ! I have just been done.
 I wonder if the member ever got their money back .? If as it appears 9 years later he is still selling non existent buildings, surely  another trip to the police is in order. I paid bank transfer and just got nothing except long and elaborate excuses.
 I have gone down the money claim route but having read your post on here that may be just another £455 down the river. I would love to hear from anyone stung by him as we may be able to combine resources / info and get a bit better response  from the authorities.
 I am new on here,only really because Google brought up the 2013 post, hope  I did it right.


----------



## Not a happy bunny! (12 February 2022)

Happy to report we got our money back!
I think a combination of court papers issued against him and some postings on his Facebook page,( promptly removed). We found no less than 5 companies he traded under, the latest one, Agribuildings,is trading from an address in Mold, N. Wales, who have never heard of him. I would like to thank ”singing dawg” for posting on here. It was the final bit of the gig saw  when alarm bells are ringing that told us to act and act quickly. Naming and shaming dose work when the likes of Owen rely on the internet for most of their business. So , DO NOT DEAL WITH AGRIBUILDINGS OR IEUAN ALED OWEN, Thanks h&h for letting me use your platform, I hope no one else gets caught, cheers.


----------



## dunthing (13 February 2022)

That's great news. Well done for pursuing your claim.


----------



## ycbm (13 February 2022)

Not a happy bunny! said:



			Happy to report we got our money back!
I think a combination of court papers issued against him and some postings on his Facebook page,( promptly removed). We found no less than 5 companies he traded under, the latest one, Agribuildings,is trading from an address in Mold, N. Wales, who have never heard of him. I would like to thank ”singing dawg” for posting on here. It was the final bit of the gig saw  when alarm bells are ringing that told us to act and act quickly. Naming and shaming dose work when the likes of Owen rely on the internet for most of their business. So , DO NOT DEAL WITH AGRIBUILDINGS OR IEUAN ALED OWEN, Thanks h&h for letting me use your platform, I hope no one else gets caught, cheers.
		
Click to expand...

👍  bumping so as many people hear his name as possible. 
.


----------



## SWSmholder (1 July 2022)

ycbm said:



			👍  bumping so as many people hear his name as possible.
.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, unfortunately I think I have been a victim of Ieuan's scam!!!

Has anyone who has had experience with this help as how they went about getting their money back?


----------



## singing dawg (6 July 2022)

I never did get my money back, it's disgusting he's still getting away with this.  Good luck SWSmholder, he's an expert at eluding repayment.  Please update as and when.  I spent a lot of money on bailiffs who were useless, and I think too much time has gone by to do anything now.


----------



## SWSmholder (8 July 2022)

singing dawg said:



			I never did get my money back, it's disgusting he's still getting away with this.  Good luck SWSmholder, he's an expert at eluding repayment.  Please update as and when.  I spent a lot of money on bailiffs who were useless, and I think too much time has gone by to do anything now.
		
Click to expand...

So sorry to hear that. Still in a bit of confused state about this in all honesty. The seemed a very legitimate operation, I'm still pretty confused about it all in honesty. The building payments were split into three, he fulfilled the delivery on the first part and personally delivered the timbers but on the second he's just gone off grid. 

Any advise how others got their money back?


----------



## Not a happy bunny! (11 July 2022)

Hi, This sounds familiar. I paid up front,( it was the middle of covid and trading was a bit different)but  got nothing at all so started to hassel him, he offered  the timber  which I declined  and said I wanted it all. Still nothing so without any warning i went strait to the courts and issued a demand, It used to be called the small claims court but it is something else now. It cost £455 against a £9 k building. He paid up strait away by bank transfer.
I strongly recomend you take as strong action as you can afford, tell him to collect his timber, and draw a line under it. He is a crook and nothing less.
I gave him months to deliver, the phone calls and texts were so plausible, I am suprised he is still getting away with it. Good luck, I hope you get a satisfactory outcome


----------



## Not a happy bunny! (11 July 2022)

PS. When we contacted the fraud office, they need as much evidence as possible before they can take any action, if you are another case get in contact with them as well.


----------

